# Maxine



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

We let Max go last night. She went down hill very quickly, and she did not want to go on. 

I don't have eloquent words. I just miss my girl already. 

Maxine - Queen of the World
12/26/1996 - 10/11/2009

RIP sweetheart, I will ALWAYS love you


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Max's mom*

Max's Mom

I am so very sorry for you. I know that Maxine would thank you and will some day when she meets you at the Bridge.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm so sorry, Ann. 
I can never find the words for this, but know that you'll be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I was afraid this post would appear.
She was such a beauty and so wonderful. I'm crying over her so I know you are devasted.
I guess this is the price we pay for the love we have while they are here, but it sure is hard.
You're in my thoughts, heart and prayers.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Awww, hon, that had to have been the worst night ever for you. I'm soooooo sorry.


----------



## grrrick (Sep 10, 2009)

I am soooo sorry.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss--may memories of your Max comfort you.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Too soon gone, just way too soon.
Max send good thoughts to your mom, she misses you so.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Maxine was a beautiful pup. You gave her a wonderful gift but I know how much it hurts. You will be in our prayers.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry. I can't imagine the pain you are feeling right now. (((((hugs)))))


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So sorry. Hugs going your way.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

So very sorry to hear about Max


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

I am very sorry for your loss!


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. Play hard at the bridge sweet Maxine.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Godspeed Maxine.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your sweet girl Maxine. She is waiting for you at the Rainbow Bridge with all of our Golden Angels.. xxoo Amy & Misty


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

How awful, and quiet, and still it must be the first day after. Even if you have a house full of people and kids and other pets. I'm so sorry, again. I know you were expecting this at some point but I have to think even though we know what's down the road, it must be a terrible shock to be on this side now. 

{{hugs}}


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I am so deeply sorry and understand, as so many here do, the heartache you are feeling. Your beautiful girl is now healthy and waiting patiently for you, until you meet again.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh my heart sank when I saw this post. You gave Max the final gift of love but I know the pain you are going through. I am so sorry .. Hugs and healing coming to you from CT.

Run softly at the Bridge Maxine ..


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Kiki_Michigan (Jul 14, 2008)

My heart is aching for you. I'm so sorry. You will be in my thoughts.


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Ann,
I am so sorry for your loss of sweet Maxine..hugs and prayers to you.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

such a sad time for your and your family and those of us who have been folloiwng maxine. prayers coming your way and healing thoughts
beth, moose and angel


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I am so sorry about your loss. I wish there was more I could say to make it better.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry you lost such a beautiful girl. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss... its obvious how much she was loved.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl Max. Know that she is at the bridge now running and playing with no pain and telling everyone about what a great family she has. My heart goes out to you during this sad time, I know the feeling. May your memories and the love you shared help to comfort you.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Ann, I'm so very sorry that you had to let Maxine go. This hits very close to home for me and please know that I am crying with and praying for you and your family.

It is just so unfair that our fur babies are taken away from us in this manner. I'm sorry.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear this, however I am sure she is presiding as queen at the bridge!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so so sorry..... there just aren't words. Godspeed sweetheart and big hugs to you and your family.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Such a sad day. I hope you will be able to think of the good times you two had together and smile soon.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

My heart aches for you and your family in your loss of Maxine. I am so very sorry. She was a beautiful girl, and knows how much she is loved. Play at the bridge, healthy and happy once again sweet Maxine, till you one day see your family again.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss of your beautiful Max girl. I had a max boy I still miss everyday. It is so hard. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

I am so sorry about the loss of your beautiful Maxine. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family at this sad time. I hope the memories of the love and joy that Max and your family shared will help you through this time.

Cindy


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

My heartfelt condolences on Max's passing. It's so heartbreaking, even when you know it's the kind and right thing to do, to let these precious souls leave this earth. Wishing you a peaceful heart during the sorrowful days ahead....


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I saw her name and I was hoping it wasn't your Max... deepest condolences to you in this sorrowful time.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. It is always too soon to say goodbye . . .


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

I am so very sorry. Just saw the thread in "our thoughts" and was saddened to see the link here. Warm tears for Max.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Maxine, by ending her pain your pain has started, but in your heart you know that because you loved her so much you let her go peacefully and painlessly to the bridge. I'm sure she will be playing with her new friends. My thoughts are with you at this very tough time

Run free play hard and sleep softly Maxine


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Sending more thoughts at this sad time for you. RIP Maxine.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

So very sorry!.
RIP,pretty Girl!.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm so very sorry to hear of your loss. My heart aches for you.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

I'm so sorry about sweet Max. The memories will bring you some smiles in the weeks ahead.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

A heart felt thank you for all your responses! It has been a rough couple of days, and knowing your thoughts and prayers are with us means the world. The people of the GRF are definitely GOLDEN!!!! Thank you

Here is a final picture of Max taken since our return. We won the jump in a raffle. This was right before she went downhill. I miss you my fluffy baby!


----------



## Pumpkin (Oct 7, 2009)

am so sorry for the loss of your precious dog ... we lost our loving pumpkin (our GR) a week ago today. we miss him dearly but he's at peace & playing with his friends until we meet again.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Girl ~ Godspeed & Love


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

I am so sorry.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Thank You!!!

That is so nice. 

(missing my girl today) 



sharlin said:


> Play Hard Sweet Girl ~ Godspeed & Love


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Max's Mom*

Max's Mom

Again, I am so very sorry.

Steve certainly made a very beautiful picture of her!!

I miss my Munchkin, Gizmo, Mimi-I feel your pain. What helps me is giving my love to my Smooch and Snobear. Time does make it better.


----------

